# Flatlined SG reading



## rhythmsteve (May 31, 2011)

I used a slurry from an active ferment in my blueberry/pom for my skeeter pee batch. I used both energizer and nutrient. My starting SG was @ 1.070. after a rocket start my SG reading has flatlined @ 1.045 although I do see signs of a still active ferment (bubbles, crackling, foaming on top), I splash racked to a clean carboy because of a slight rotten egg smell and was told that could help it out....is this normal after the addition of the last bottle of lemon juice?


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2011)

Did you bring the yeast over with it? If not you probably left behind too much viable yeast and you will probably need to make a good starter yeast and add it to this to get it to finish. This rotten egg smell problem isnt a very common occurance and I believe you are mixing it up with other very similair smells. Its almost always due to lack of nutrients in the must and since you used both I highly doubt this was the problem and it almost never reveals itself that quickly either.


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 31, 2011)

that's the thing i siphoned off the slurry in the bottom to save for another batch of pee, but the weird thing is that this is still actively fermenting, but for some reason every time i check the SG its right around 1.045-1.040....3 days in a row


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2011)

Whats the temp of it? It could just be loaded with C02 if the sg is not moving or maybe your just watching it too closely!!! LOL


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 31, 2011)

a consistent 68-71 degrees, in a basement that stays that way all year long


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2011)

Could be warmer but that temp should be ok for fermentation.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 1, 2011)

If you have the start of a rotten egg smell, I would keep the temp on the low side. I would also get some O2 into the batch. Your yeast make this smell when they are stressed. Have you added the proper nutrient and energizer per the recipe?


----------

